# ladder rack and gooseneck trailer?



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a f350 with a full stainless steel ladder rack that does not come on and off easily. 
I would rather pull a gooseneck trailer for moving equipment but don't want to remove the rack to do so. 
Does anyone know of a ladder rack that somehow can be easily moved to hook up to a gooseneck?

Thanks

This is what I have right now.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Trac rac


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I looked at those but it looks like it would still take up 2 or 3 feet when pushed forward?
Or can you slide the back section right off?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Donohue Const said:


> I looked at those but it looks like it would still take up 2 or 3 feet when pushed forward?
> Or can you slide the back section right off?


It can come off very easily. I think loan framer has a video of him putting them on his truck in about 20 seconds


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I am going to see if there website has a video.
Thanks.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yvEhUZGAEFM


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone know how sturdy it is since none of the bars are connected from front to back?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Donohue Const said:


> Anyone know how sturdy it is since none of the bars are connected from front to back?


Today I had a 32'x20" pick 12'x20" pick 24'x14" pick 16',20',24',28', and 2 32' fiberglass ladders, 2 24' alumapoles with Jack's and work benches. It wold have held the break too if I had enough room.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

That's sounds like fun to load!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Donohue Const said:


> That's sounds like fun to load!


:no:


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

You should take a picture of all that on there.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Having the back section of the rack 2-3' back should not interfere with the goose. Only the nose of the hitch comes in the bed and should only be 2-3" front of the center in the wheel wells. As far as the side of the rack interfering with the goose when towing, well by the time the racks hits you probably have more important problems.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

You're right normally it wouldn't interfere with the rack being 2 or 3 feet back. But I've had to maneuver in some yards and get turned around the neck of the gooseneck comes close to touching the cab of my pickup


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

This is what you need. This ladder rack folds completely into its own case thats mounted on the edges of the bed.


----------

